# brake caliper wont pull off. help??



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rezcruze said:


> 2015 cruze
> 
> I took both front brake caliper bolts out and then the caliper is supposed to pull straight off but it will not come off. It moves some but it feels like there is something still holding it in place. Am I missing a hidden clip or bolt that needs to be removed? Do I need to pry it off? I have never worked on cruze front disk brakes before but I have replaced pads and rotors on other vehicles I have owned with no problems. Parking brake is off.




Read this thread: DIY how to replace brake pads

and probably thisr one: How-To: Replace Front Brake Pads & Rotors

I am assuming you have a Gen I


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

That's everything on the front drivers side!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Just for this!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Front passenger was exactly the same, just on the other side.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## rezcruze (May 15, 2017)

I reviewed both threads before I started brake project. Both show caliper pulls right off after removing 2 bolts. Maybe I need to pull harder but it feels like it is catching on something..??


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Just came off, pretty easily.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Carefully, give it a solid wack with a 2lb hammer


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Did you get it rezcruze?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you compress the piston a little with a c clamp. Sounds like me its hung up on a rust lip on the rotor.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depends on how bad they are, the backing on the pads could be in the process of falling completely apart. A slight pry is what I did for mine. You have any pics of where you are in the process?


----------



## slimmer (Oct 22, 2016)

A large flat head screwdriver may help pry it loose.


----------



## rezcruze (May 15, 2017)

Did not try again. Will try this weekend. I originally thought it my be the edge of the rotor but the pads don't come off with the caliper. I think it just needs a good wak.


----------

